# Getting a big tank...going over stock ideas



## Kazzy (Jan 3, 2011)

So I work security at a mall, and a store that had closed left two tanks, 100gal and 10 gal. Well, of course I volunteered to take them off of the mall's hands 

The 10 will probably be a QT, so not worried about that. But the 100...well, I know for sure I want it densely planted. I also know I want a pair of Rubber Eels and my two common plecos will be going into it. Now I gotta figure out what else I want in there. At first I thought I was just going to do another community tank with medium sized fish...but it's 100 GALLONS...so...no ha! So here are a few things I've been thinking about. Any suggestions/concerns/feedback VERY VERY welcome. I won't even be able to set it up until a few months from now (the thing is probably the size of my apt...so have to wait until I move into the bigger place), so loads and loads of time to figure it all out.

1- Black Knifefish- Love these, just gorgeous! Hoping I can add one to the tank, but don't know if it'll bother the eels???
2- Tire Track Eel - Beautiful and big, but...hmmm...again, would it bother the rubber eels?

Yeah, that's all I got. I need something that will swim in the middle-upper area though...and would love a catfish if I can get one. Again, suggestions very welcome!
*c/p*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I've never known anyone that has had one of these. They are actually amphibian but kept as a fish. Adding fish with it should be fish that won't fit into its mouth. A black ghost would work if you get it at least close to the same size and make sure the knife has hiding places. As for catfish, what kind are you looking at. Some will eat what ever is in the tank when its big enough. But I think synos would look cool in there. You could probably keep 3 or 4 of them.

I kept a ghost for a few years and he was pretty tame. Would eat brine shrimp from my fingers. Just don't let the little shock bother you because if you jump you will startel him. He got to big for my 75 gal and now resides at the local zoo.


----------



## Kazzy (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks! 

I know another member on another forum who has a pair of the rubber eels (yes, you are right, they are amphibians) and they said they only had problems with the eels eating other fish when the eels were babies. After that they stopped. You also have to make sure they are well fed. They are definitely built for scavaging (basically blind). Either way, was hoping for larger fish in the tank anyway so there wouldn't be an issue. 
Thanks for the suggestion! Really loving the Synodontis decorus...may look into getting that


----------

